# Target species around April 20th



## genehuk (Sep 29, 2013)

Dear Fishing Guru, 
please share your wisdom...

I will be in Pensacola from April 16 - 20th. My much needed vacation. Because I will be with my one and half year old son, my fishing time will be limited.

I plan to fish at night at the Pensacola beach pier or at the bridge. Or I plan to do some surf fishing at the Ft. Pickens during the day time. 

Can you suggest which species I should target around April 20th?

I appreciate any wisdom. 
You tell me what to go for, I will figure out how to. 
Thanks. Brian from ATL.


----------



## just add water (Jan 4, 2008)

*target species*

Around that time fishing should be getting real good. Cobia, king and spanish mackeral should be ready to be caught. Dont forget you need wire leaders


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Spanish and King Best bets


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Spanish are all over in gulf close in. Seen hundreds feeding yesterday. Small but probably legal getting fatter on small hatchling bait.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Night fishing is not that great off Pensacola Pier.


----------



## masonisland (Apr 4, 2017)

*new to this but want to learn*

Hey all,
I am traveling to Pensacola that time too, with my 3 small boys, ages 8,5,3.
We used some friends rods last weekend in Bogue Chitto and they LOVED it.
What kind of rods do you suggest I buy them for a variety of fishing? Where are good places for boys that age range to fish in Pensacola?
Thanks so much!


----------



## fireman286 (Mar 15, 2015)

Since I'm normally only down for week a year we use our regular bass rods. I have the ugly stick one piece rods. Last year my reel started giving me problems so I bought a penn fierce 4000 for it.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

masonisland said:


> Hey all,
> I am traveling to Pensacola that time too, with my 3 small boys, ages 8,5,3.
> We used some friends rods last weekend in Bogue Chitto and they LOVED it.
> What kind of rods do you suggest I buy them for a variety of fishing? Where are good places for boys that age range to fish in Pensacola?
> Thanks so much!


What do you want to do?? Fishing off the dock, pier? ....planning a boating excursion? Budget?? 
What kinds of rods were they using last weekend? Maybe stick with the "like".
Any of them experienced with spinning reels?? If not- The 3 year old will probably do just as well with a good ol Zebco 202 spincast- unless he's really advanced... LOL, the two of you are likely to spend more time fishing than trying to teach him the intricacies of casting a spinning reel. *Although I'm not sure about trying to fish off a big public pier with a small one. For the other 2, you cold try an "inexpensive" spinning reel combo- if they want to try it. 
But in hind-sight, maybe just keeping it simple. If you just want them all to have the same style.... you can just get everyone a Zebco- the smaller one for the munchkin- and 808s for the bigger guys! 
I mean- there is a lot out there to choose from.


----------

